

Predictive Software for General Counsels - nwenzel
http://blog.simplelegal.com/predictive-software-for-general-counsels

======
nwenzel
OP here. Any legal hackers out there who want to get involved, please do reach
out. Our customers get really excited when they see how much work we take off
their plate.

